# Ratings



## default (Mar 30, 2004)

Hello all. I'm going to show my ignorance as a newbie with this question. I obviously understand what a freshman, junior etc mean. But how is it that one is rated and graduates and all that? Can someone please explain this rating system? 

Thank you for your help. And if it is somewhere else, I apologize for not being able to find it first.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Mar 30, 2004)

It's based on the number of posts you have made. You can find the ranks listed in the FAQ page.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Mar 30, 2004)

Loriann,
One gets to &quot;graduate&quot; by the number of posts they have.......


----------



## Gregg (Mar 31, 2004)

Pvt.  has repeated the freshman class 9 times.


----------

